# Bruno, 19



## jcpackard (Feb 21, 2013)

Last wednesday we decided to have him put to sleep on the Saturday (so my Dad could say goodbye). He was too frail, but wasn't suffering. He was clearly just in his last week or two. Come Friday noon he took a turn and it was decided to take him there and then. Turns out his liver had started to fail. The vet agreed he hadn't been in pain or suffering prior to this, which put us at ease. We got him, and his brother at 6 years old and today he passed at 19.

RIP Bruno


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Rest in peace, beautiful Bruno! Fly free 
So sorry for your loss


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

JC, I'm so sorry...
You gave Bruno the ultimate gift of Love...setting him free to Fly to the Bridge...
Such a Handsome Boy...
Now he'll always have a Sunbeam to call his own, and he'll get to meet many of ours, that are there...
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh beautiful Bruno!!!! RIP sweet boy.

You gave him the kindest of last gift of love; of not asking him to suffer or be in pain. 

Nothing, nothing truly makes it easy in sending them to the Bridge. But we all know it was done in the profoundest of love. 

Hugs to you and your family. 
Thank you for loving Bruno so much you could take the pain within your heart, rather than as him to suffer.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

RIP Bruno...may you have years of fun playing with all our beloved babies up there.

So sorry for your loss jcpackard....they always manage to claw a HUGE chunk of our heart and their passing leaves a hole in our lives. He was well loved and you both have many years of happy memories to tide you over until you meet again.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Bruno.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Bruno. He was a beautiful kitty and was lucky to have had a long and happy life with you, and to go without suffering.


----------

